# Покупка первого аккордеона, как выбрать?



## alexey91 (7 Дек 2017)

Здравствуйте! Хочу купить аккордеон зарубежного производства 4/4 или 7/8 по цене до 20 т.р. Какие посоветуете, на что нужно обращать внимание при осмотре, как не купить барохло? Не хочу после покупки заморачиваться с ремонтом и настройкой. Аккордеон для меня будет первый. Играть буду в основном дома.
Вот на авито нашел такие объявления, что скажете?
https://www.avito.ru/rostov-na-donu/muzykalnye_instrumenty/weltmeister_amigo_7651
06893
https://www.avito.ru/rostov-na-donu/muzykalnye_instrumenty/weltmeistet._festivaln
yy_607980126
https://www.avito.ru/rostov-na-donu/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_barcarole_78
_1014600996
https://www.avito.ru/rostov-na-donu/muzykalnye_instrumenty/barkarola_78_i_weltmei
ster_78_988583779
https://www.avito.ru/rostov-na-donu/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_
1172817962


----------



## vev (8 Дек 2017)

*alexey91*,

Первый и последний (вроде один и тот же) будет посвежее. На нем бы скорее всего и остановился...

Подход только Вы выбрали не совсем правильный. Инструмент не выбирают по советам про объявления. Их слушают и щупают. Проверяют качество голосов, механики, меха. Та планка, которую Вы себе поставили, сразу загоняет Вас в мягко говоря не новые и сильно потрепанные жизнью инструменты.

Еще совет: прежде чем создавать новую тему сразу после регистрации, неплохо почитать, что писано-переписано до Вас. Поверьте, Вы не первый с таким вопросом здесь появились. "Поиск" не просто так в меню находится...


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Дек 2017)

Амиго из последней ссылки был бы неплох, если бы Вы умели проверять аккордеоны. А Вы их проверять не умеете. Напрягает то, что это продаёт спекулянт, и если он пишет "отличное состояние, прекрасно подходит для концертов",- все в курсе, что автор этих слов ни о состоянии, ни о концертах, ни об аккордеонах,- не имеет ни малейшего представления.   
Если он реально готов ответить за слова- попросите его сыграть какую-то пъесу на скайп или Ю-тьюб... 

Предпоследняя ссылка- тоже спекулянт, но профильный. Перепродаёт кучу аккордеонов.   У него можно глянуть полную Стеллу из объявления. Заодно поинтересоваться, в какой области Италии изготовлена его "Баркаролла". Пусть расскажет...

Вторая ссылка- тот же спекулянт Денис. Древность неимоверная.

Третий инструмент- трёхголосая Баркаролла, просто скажу: НЕ надо)).

Методом исключения: надо смотреть из первой ссылки 7/8 Амиго. Это не спекулянт, и слова даже умные знает.  Ехать просто и играть. Каждую нотку на каждом регистре.  Потом глянуть потроха, и если хотя бы мастика планок не крошится порошком от касания острым шилом- можно брать и доводить до ума...


----------



## ugly (8 Дек 2017)

Да кто же из продавцов даст внутри аккордеона шилом ковыряться? 
Даже открыть не всегда можно...


----------



## vev (8 Дек 2017)

*ugly*,
именно поэтому эту дрянь покупать можно только с большим риском. У новичка нет опыта и как его не тренируй, выбрать он все равно не сможет. Это в любом случае будут первые его грабли в этой области. Как и с авто...


----------



## alexey91 (9 Дек 2017)

vev/ писал:Kuzalogly/ писал:Спасибо за ответы! Я понимаю, что за такую цену не взять идеальный аккордеон, но больше отдать не могу. Мне тоже из первой ссылке аккордеон понравился. Кстати, спекулянт Денис в ансамбле выступает, играет на аккордеоне, не знаю имеет ли это значение. А какие вероятные неисправности, с которыми можно столкнуться при покупке старого аккордеона и какова стоимость ремонта?  Убрав ценовую планку на авито, особо ничего не изменилось, всё те же старые инструменты по 30-40 т.р. либо слишком дорогие.


----------



## vev (9 Дек 2017)

*alexey91*,

Идеального аккордеона в природе не существует  К хорошему привыкаешь очень быстро и начинаешь искать недостатки 

Игра в ансамбле не сказывается на моральных качествах и на качестве инструмента...

В старых инструментах вполне ожидаемо: пересохшая мастика и вылетающие планки, дырявый мех и съеденные клапана, износ механики, плохая компрессия, ржавчина на голосах и плесень внутри при плохом хранении и много чего другого... 

За 30-40 тр можно уже выбрать и получше состояние. Я бы посмотрел на Royal Standard. Их ценят ниже Вельтов, но это практически одно и то же. 

Кстати, а уровень игры? Что хотите на выходе получить?


----------



## alexey91 (9 Дек 2017)

vev писал:


> Кстати, а уровень игры? Что хотите на выходе получить?


Я буду играть несложную музыку. "Под небом Парижа" к примеру, ну и современные песни.


----------



## vev (9 Дек 2017)

*alexey91*,
у вас в регионе слишком мало предложений. Возможно, надо поискать в Москве. И ценник и выбор могут быть более разумными


----------



## alexey91 (9 Дек 2017)

vev писал:


> *alexey91*,
> у вас в регионе слишком мало предложений. Возможно, надо поискать в Москве. И ценник и выбор могут быть более разумными


Да, выбрать нечего. Хорошо, посмотрю в Москве. Начиная с какой цены рекомендуете рассматривать?


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Дек 2017)

А дело, собственно, не в цене. 

Речь идёт, учитывая Ваши музыкальные предпочтения и финансовые возможности, о немце второй половины ХХ века, желательно четырёхголосом, желательно полном, желательно в состоянии более-менее играющем. 

Советов- три. 1. Ищите знакомого. Преподавателя музыки, мастера по ремонту, просто практикующего аккордеониста, из этих категорий.   2. Ждите. Ищите в тех местах, куда Вы в состоянии добраться.    3. Никаких пересылов, никаких предоплат. Есть честные люди, это да. Но отправка инструмента (первого!)- это риски. И получите не то, и в дороге случится не то). Вам надо инструмент пощупать ДО покупки. 

А цена- она разная бывает. По Вашим запросам можно вполне в 20-25 тр уложиться. Только не надо спешить. Ищите, советуйтесь с людьми. Даже можно и здесь...


----------



## alexey91 (5 Мар 2018)

Чудо свершилось, я купил аккордеон Scandalli. В идеальном состоянии. Кстати, а что за модель и какого он года примерно, кто знает?


----------



## zet10 (6 Мар 2018)

50 е годы


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Мар 2018)

Да. Самое начало 1950-хх.  По нынешним временам трёхголосый полный- это редкость. И редкость не сильно радующая((.

Зато есть сурдина, весёленький внешний вид, и главное: он нравится новому хозяину.  За это ему можно простить всё остальное).


----------



## alexey91 (6 Мар 2018)

Kuzalogly (06.03.2018, 13:05) писал:


> Да. Самое начало 1950-хх.  По нынешним временам трёхголосый полный- это редкость. И редкость не сильно радующая((.Зато есть сурдина, весёленький внешний вид, и главное: он нравится новому хозяину.  За это ему можно простить всё остальное).


 Он четычёхголосый) Да, для своих годов очень хорошо сохранился. Теперь дело за малым, научиться играть)


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Мар 2018)

Покажите, где он четырёхголосый. Ну, тот есть кнопочку с четырьмя точечками...


----------



## alexey91 (6 Мар 2018)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Покажите, где он четырёхголосый. Ну, тот есть кнопочку с четырьмя точечками...


Под ладонью) На регистрах ведь есть фагот, пиколо и два средних голоса)


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Мар 2018)

Под ладонью.Ааааа, я нашёл!
Тогда это не 1950-ее. Это 1940-е.  Был такой переключатель, честно.


----------



## alexey91 (6 Мар 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Тогда это не 1950-ее. Это 1940-е.  Был такой переключатель, честно.


Ого не ожидал, что 40-х годов, тоже думал 50-е максимум) Хотя ничего плохого в этом нет, главное что состояние хорошее.


----------



## ugly (6 Мар 2018)

Набор регистров крайне странный, есть фагот и пикколо отдельно аж для раза, а разливной регистр всего один, не считая тутти. Кто-то руки приложил или у итальянцев так принято?


----------



## alexey91 (6 Мар 2018)

ugly/ писал:


> Набор регистров крайне странный, есть фагот и пикколо отдельно аж для раза, а разливной регистр всего один, не считая тутти. Кто-то руки приложил или у итальянцев так принято?


Видимо заводское. Тутти нет, там пикколо сверху. Я видел на авито такие же с разными наборами регистров, в том числе как у меня, но у большинства "нормальные" наборы.


----------



## ugly (6 Мар 2018)

Тутти под ладонью. 
Вряд ли он настолько старый. Это немцы с такими регистрами были 40х годов, но у них не было никаких других регистров, только с торца грифа.
https://www.avito.ru/habarovsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_brevetto_scandall
i_391982_1068037209
Пишут, что 61 год...


----------



## alexey91 (6 Мар 2018)

ugly писал:


> Тутти под ладонью.
> Вряд ли он настолько старый. Это немцы с такими регистрами были 40х годов, но у них не было никаких других регистров, только с торца грифа.
> https://www.avito.ru/habarovsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_brevetto_scandall
> 
> ...


Аа, точно. Я подумал, что тутти это все голоса кроме пикколо. Вот пишут 49-го https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_scandalli_1157335758


----------

